# Lucky find



## Jack21 (Dec 10, 2014)

I drove 2.5 hours one way today to buy a $60 rusted out girls stingray for parts...but my stupidity payed off when he happened to also have this complete original 71 manta ray.i couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2014)

Saaweeeeeet!


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha thanks


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice to see your enthusiasm paid off.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, congrats. Nice to see people still get lucky with finds


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 10, 2014)

Appreciate it. I paid $300 he knew he could potentially get quite a bit more elsewhere but I think he got it for next to nothing at a yard sale years ago. So I got a pretty screaming deal without taking advantage of anyone.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------



## oskisan (Dec 10, 2014)

*Very nice score!*

Excellent... nice score!


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great Manta!  Looks good in green. Totally cool.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 15, 2014)

These things are rare right?


----------



## invesions (Dec 19, 2014)

That's a great buy, nice work! 

I always ask sellers if they happen to have any other bikes for sale ; ) Sometimes you get lucky!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 20, 2014)

I've got a mint perfect seat for that bike f your interested   Mmtom64@hotmail.com


----------



## kratekid63 (Jan 1, 2015)

would have been nicer with a disc brake haha


----------



## eeapo (Jan 2, 2015)

Man I'll say that's a lucky find.


----------



## Jack21 (Jan 4, 2015)

Haha disc brake would have been awesome but no complaints here


----------

